# 2011 24 Hours of Le Mans: Audi Offers Miss Le Mans a Pick-Me-Up, Peugeot Drivers in Tights... and More #audi24



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

2011 marks Fourtitude's sixth 24 Hours of Le Mans. And while La Sarthe continues to offer up surprises like last year's 1-2-3 Audi win, scrutineering usually isn't often at the top of the list of Le Mans' most unexpected moments. This year though, we're just two days in to race week and it's already been most memorable.

Below are a few unforgettable moments (and photos) we wanted to share. Enjoy, and check out our Le Mans photo gallery via the link at the bottom.










In case you didn't know, Peugeot the manufacturer also makes bicycles. In an effort to emphasize this fact along with driver fitness, the entire Peugeot driver lineup joined team director Olivier Quesnel rode Peugeot bikes to the city center for their visit to scrutineering. Interestingly, their support car was a Skoda Octavia TDI, official car of the Tour-de-France.

Biking the course is a regular occurrence for drivers in Le Mans but biking to scrutineering as a team may be a first.










Audi's scrutineering slot came at the end of the day. Even still, team members with the relatively simple task of moving the car from transporter to inspection station were overwhelmed with throngs of fans eager to get a look at the new racer.










Just as the team was finishing the usual post-scrutineering interview for the crowd on hand, Miss Le Mans (the local beauty pageant winner) and her team came on stage looking for a photo opp where Audi's 9 drivers might hold her aloft. Obviously they got their opp.










Check out more photos after the jump.

* Photo Gallery *


----------

